# 4 month old puppy Orijen Adult or large breed puppy I heard adult was better ???



## KristenMarino13 (Jan 10, 2013)

the food my dogs were on was Innova but there was a recall so Im switching to the orijen but when I was reading the ingredients they were very similar I have heard that the adult is much better for them .. than the large breed puppy food they sell .. just wanted peoples feedback


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am for doing the puppy chow first. I didn't feed your brand, but I did keep my Sting on what the breeder had him on - Purinea One Large Breed Puppy Chow - after doing research and when he was around a year - I switched him to Solid Gold Wolfking - then when that was hard to get - their Barking at The Moon. With my next pup, I plan to start with their Wolfcub.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I did LBP until almost a year. It's very similiar to their regular adult forumla. The thing I didn't like about LBP was there's only 1 flavor. My dog got really bored of eating the LBP and regular adult.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

The adult formula is actually an 'All Life Stages' food, meaning it meets AAFCO's requirement for both 'growth and reproduction' as well as 'adult maintenance'. I'm sure there are nutritional differences between the two, but either should be fine.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd like to think there is a reason they make a LBP food and adult too. Probably best to give them a call to get their take.


----------



## triangulum (Dec 14, 2011)

BAN-ONE said:


> I'd like to think there is a reason they make a LBP food and adult too. Probably best to give them a call to get their take.


Large Breed Puppy has lower calcium and phosphorous levels and more omega 3 and omega 6 than the adult formula. It's supposed to help large puppies grow at a slower, more steady rate.


----------

